# How often do you change substrate?



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

As above, for an adult beardie how often do you change it if you have loose substrate like sand?

My beardie's viv started to smell a bit poohy recently, and I figured it was just old substrate. Culprit turned out to actually be a rather icky dead locust wedged under the basking spot.  Changed the substrate anyway, and the problem is solved now. But just wondered how often people recommend changing it as a matter of course? Going with "when its smelly" doesn't feel too professional :whistling2:


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

If you spot clean the tank on a daily basis you shouldn't need to change the substrate. You can you a fine sieve to clear out any rubbish and put the stuff back in!


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Really? It's been changed about 4 times since I've had him. Granted, this was the only time it wasn't an "I fancy a new colour sand for Dimmi" change, but a cleaning change! lol

I spot clean and seive, but surely it still holds some ickyness after that? Or am I being paranoid? lol.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well there's no harm in changing it. As long as you are buying safe stuff you can replace it every day if you want! But as long as you are sieving and spot cleaning there is no need to worry.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I tend to change mine around every 3 month, unless its getting obviously dirty.

My male is a pig when eating and usually ends up with bits of veggies all over his viv. These dry out and end up crumbled down into his sand. A lot of it will sieve out but there are still always bits that are small enough to get through the sand sieve. Since they are dried they are not particularly a problem though. His sand gets changed more often than 'the girls' does though.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I'll skip changing it every day I reckon... :lol2: Might get a tad expensive!! Maybe every other day instead... :whistling2:

Ta very much, I'll stick with if it gets smelly or if I fancy a colour change! Just feel better about doing that now. :2thumb:


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

With our we spot clean daily and full clean out monthly.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

It honestly depends on the dragon in question and how much mess they like to make.

Spot cleaning the business is easily done, however they also like to shred and spread any salad and foods you put in there.

Mine gets a fully clean out every couple of weeks.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Now that I have fluffy on slate tiles, it's a simple case of mopping up whatever mess she's made and wipe it down and pick out any waste food daily (veg gets EVERYWHERE). 

Put them in a month ago, another 2-3 months i'll take them all out and wash them, she'll be on newspaper for a night then back to slate.


----------

